# Problème smtp avec free



## emmapeel34 (28 Février 2013)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous

Tout fonctionnait bien jusqu'à hier matin
Je résume : j'étais chez aliceadsl et je suis passée chez free Aucun problème de configuration avac mes e-mail alice et mo e-mail gmail.
Et depuis hier, je reçois tous les e-mail et je ne peux plus rien envoyer.

Je téléphone à free en pensant qu'il y a un réglage qui aurait pu changer, mais comme je n'ai pas d'adresse free, ils ne peuvent rien faire, il faut voir avec alice. Hors, je ne vois pas pourquoi du jour au lendemain, Alice et Gmail aurait décidé de ne plus fonctionner avec leur smtp sur mon ordinateur qui utilise free

Le message d'erreur me dit "Mail ne peut pas vérifier l'identité de "smtp.aliceadsl.fr".
Le certificat d'accès à ce serveur est invalide. Il se peut que vous vous connectiez à un serveur qui prétend être "smtp.aliceadsl.fr", ce qui pourrait mettre en danger la confidentialité de vos info. Voulez vous vous connecter au serveur ?

En dessous il y a un certificat :
*.free.fr
délivré par RapidSSL CA
expire le jeudi 23 mai 2013
Ce certificat est invalide (discordance de nom d'hôte)


que faire
Pourquoi du jour au lendemain mes message ne partent plus que ça soit sur les e-mail alice ou gmail

Help !

Merci de m'aider, là, c'est bien la première fois que je n'arrive pas à m'en sortir.


----------



## ntx (28 Février 2013)

Si tu es chez Free, tu peux utiliser le SMTP de Free. Si tu veux en utiliser un autre, il faut déjà aller sur la console internet et débloquer le port d'envoi. Et maintenant pour de nombreux fournisseurs de messagerie, il faut renseigner dans la configuration du compte le nom de l'utilisateur et le mot de passe.


----------



## emmapeel34 (28 Février 2013)

Merci.
Le port d'envoi est débloqué.

Et surtout, pourquoi du jour au lendemain cela ne fonctionne plus

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h16 ----------

Je viens d'essayer avec le smtp.free.fr et ça ne marche pas non plus



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h18 ----------

Suite

J'ai installé une de mes boites sur Entourage et là l'e-mail part et je n'aime pas Entourage, je voudrais que ça fonctionne sur Mail.

Que faire, cela veut-dire qu'il y a un bug sur Mail ?

Je n'ai pas l'impression qu'on puisse mettre à jour Mail je suis en 4.6


Help !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h36 ----------

Et quand je fais 3diagnostique de connexion Mail", tout est ok. "Connexion au serveur réalisé avec succès, aucune identification requise" pour smtp alice et pour Gmail " Connexion et identification auprès serveur réalisé avec succès".

Donc il ne devrait pas y avoir de problème

SI je télécharge à nouveau Mail et que je le réinstalle, ça pourrais marcher ?

Est-ce que je dois faire des sauvegardes de mes e-mails ou je pourrais aller le recharger depuis mon ordinateur ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------

Bon, ben, miracle, après avoir essayé plusieurs fois de débrancher et rebrancher le box (pourquoi pas), tous mes e-mails sont partis

ça marche, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre je reste perplexe.


----------



## ntx (28 Février 2013)

emmapeel34 a dit:


> Bon, ben, miracle, après avoir essayé plusieurs fois de débrancher et rebrancher le box (pourquoi pas), tous mes e-mails sont partis
> 
> ça marche, mais je n'arrive toujours pas à comprendre je reste perplexe.


Le service était tout simplement hors service, ça arrive.


----------

